# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Anton Cetta

## Ari-Intimidator

Anton Cetta:

  Isha vetem 10 vjet kur per here te pare pash Anton Cetten.  Gjate fushates se tij per faljen e Gjaqeve ne Kosove, Anton Cetta u be i njohur nga te gjithe Kosovaret.  Me kujtohet kur e pyeta Babin se kush ishte Anton Cetta.  Anton cetta eshte antropologjisti me i shquar i Popullates Shqiptare.  

NE prill te vitit 1990.  Antoni erdhe ne lindje te Kosoves per te afruar Shqiptaret permes fajles se Gjaqeve.  NE ate kohe, per shak te situates se tensionuar ne Kosove, babai me ksihte derguar tek Gjyshi dhe Gjyshja.  fati qelloi se Antoni do te vinte ne fshatin tone per tju ndihmuar shaiptareve per ti falur gjaqet.  E gjithe Kamenica e Kososves erdhi ne fhsatin tim.  Me se 70 fshatra.  MBi 100,000 Shqiptare.  Rruget valojshin me vetura dhe traktora.  TE gjithe Shqiptaret u mblidhen per here te pare pa e uurejtur njeri tjetrin.  

Edhe pse isha vetem 10 vjeq, kujtimet e asaj dite kurr nuk do ti harroj.  Per here te pare pata rastin ta shoh nje njeri te madh.  Me kutjohej kur njerezit te cilet nuk kishin folur me njeri-tjetrin me qindra vjet, lane anash urrejtjen dhe perqafuan njeri tjetrin.  Me kujtohej zeri i tyre i pikelluar, "ta fal gjakun e djalit, apo ta fal gjakun e vellaut."  

Edhe pse isha vetem 10 vjecar, une e kuptova rendesine histrike te atij momenti.  Trupi me rreshqethej kur njerezit me lot ne sy, falnin gjakun e te afermeve te tyre.  

Ne prishtine, ne qender, jeton nje i aferm i Anton Cettes, Ai eshte skulptor.  Kur vdiq Antoni, ai filloi ta ndertoje nje bust te madh te tij.  Sa here qe kaloja perrreth Shtetpise se tij dhe e shihja bustin e Antonit, mu kujtonin ato caste te rendesishme te historse tone si komb.  

Antoni kuptoi se e vetmja menyre per te ikur nga thundra Serbe, eshte pajtimi i Shqiptareve.  PEr kete, ai eshte nje nder figurat me te cmuara te kombit tone.  Shume shkolla ne Kosove kane marre emrin e tij.

Pershendetje,
Ariani

----------


## Anton

Ke me te vertete te drejte.

Anton Cetes duhet ti perulemi te gjithe dhe te mesojme nga jeta e tij.

Sa pak flitet per te.

----------


## Harudi

Përshëndetje!

INSTITUTI ALBANOLOGJIK I PRISHTINËS

               ANEKDOTA
                       I
               Prishtinë
                 1987
   LETËRSI POPULLORE
         Vëllimi XV



Anton Çetta ishte njëri ndër intelektualët dhe folkloristët më të shquar në Kosovë.Kontributin më të madh e dha si profesor i Fakultetit Filozofik të Univerzitetit të Prishtinës dhe si punëtor shkencor i Institutit Albanologjik të Prishtinës.Nga viti 1945 ai u mor intezivisht me mbledhjen e krijimtarisë letrare gojore shqiptare,që u botuan në disa vëllime e që paraqet një thesar të paçmuar të trashëgimisë sonë shpirtërore.
Materialet e mbledhura dhe të botuara me kritere shkencore-16 vëllime si autor dhe koautor-paraqesin bazë solide për themelimin e studimit të problemeve të letërsisë gojore shqiptare,por edhe studimet e vetë A.Çettës në këtë fushë janë dëshmi e kontributit të tij të pamohueshëm.Punën e tij në fushën e folkloristikës shqiptare e kanë çmuar lart studiues shqiptarë dhe të huaj.
A.Çetta lindi në Gjakovë më 1920.Shkollën e mesme e kreu në Tiranë dhe Korçë,ndërsa tri vjetët e fundit të liceut-drejtimi klasik- në Milano të Italisë.Studimet-grupi i romanistikës- i mbaroi në Univerzitetin e Beogradit më 1950.Një kohë punoi si asistent në Seminarin (Katedrën) e albanologjisë në Beograd,ndërsa me hapjen e Fakultetit Filozofik të Prishtinës u em¨rua ligjërues për letërsinë e vjetër shqiptare.Prej vitit 1968 e derisa u pensionua punoi si punëtor shkencor në Institutin Albanologjik të Prishtinës ku ishte shef i Degës së Folklorit dhe kryeredaktor shumë shumëvjeçar i revistës "Gjurmime albanologjike-folklor dhe etnologji"...



*ANEKDOTA POPULLORE
 Shënim: Per hire te origjinalitetit dhe mos humbjes së kuptimit dhe porosis që i gjejmë te anekdotat apo te njohura në popull si MESELE ose BISEDA ME RROTULLA do ti shkruajmë mu në atë mënyrë se si janë interpretuar nga vetë ata që i kanë treguar ose që janë ruajtur gjenerat pas gjenerate,deri ne ditët e sotme. 


                                          I.PUNA-PËRTESA



1
NDËRMJET TË LAGTIT E TË THATIT
(Padalishtë,Drenicë)

-Ish kanë ni demel.Kijet i kish pasë,senet për punë po,pllu-gun po,edhe ish kanë metë pa mjellë.E vesin miqt:
-Pse s'molle sivjet?
-Vallahi,ni herë ke lagt e dikur u tha.
-Ani,ku ke ti nërmje' t'lagtit e t'thatit?
Puntori,mos m'e ruejtë kohën nërmjet' t'lagtit e t'thatit me mjellë,ai s'un mjellë kurr.

2
S'TA LEN AS MRENË E LE MA N'HAMAR
(Likoshan,Drenicë)

  Njani,tuj shkue udhës,e sheh njanin tuj livrue.Lavërtari e lake laknor,bajke trapa.Udhtari po i  thot:
 -Puna e marë!
 -Marë paç!
 -Keq paske punue.
Lavërtari i tha:
 -N'hamar t'zotit!
 -Vallahi-i tha udhtari-s'ta le as mrenë e le ma n'hamar.

3
ASNI PUNË NUK T'THRRET...
(Sallq,Artakoll)

   Ni t'dërvarsi i shkon ni musafir.E priti mirë e i bani fort muhabet i zoti i shpisë.T'nestrit musafiri po lyp izën me u çue e me shkue n'shpi.
   I dërvarsi po i thotë:
 -Rrimë,bre mik,se ty tash nuk t'thrret kurrfarë pune!
Shyqyr,djem e nipa t'u kan ba boll!
 -E bre mik-po i thotë musafiri-asni punë nuk e hap gojën e me britë:"O hajde punom!",po vetë duhet m'e marrë me men se puna thrret.

4
UNË SE KAM MJELLË ARËN HALA
(Padalisht,Drenicë)

   Ni i zllakuçanas i ngjet kijet me livrue ditën e dielle.Prifti kapërcen atypari edhe,n'ven se me i thanë "Puna e mar!",po i thotë:
 -A s'po t'vjen marre si i ki ngjitë kijet t'diellen?A e di ti qi zoti,kur e ka jaratisë dynjanë për gjashtë ditë,t'shtatën ditë,  t'diellen,ka pushue!?
 -Paj,zoti e ka krye punën edhe ka mujtë me pushue,a une, si p'i sheh ti,lum urata,s'e kam mjellë arën hala,-i tha i zllakuçanasi.

5
KALLAMOQI S'KA SABËR
(Ibërticë,Gollak)

   Ni hoxhë,me nifarë tubimi,kish pasë thanë se veç me sabër u bahet ballë të tana punëve.Njani po i thotë:
 -Veç ni punë,hoxhë efeni nuk ka sabër.
 -Cilla?
 -Kallamoqi,kur t'bahet m'u prashitë,s'ka sabër.

6
QYPI ME PARE NË VJESHTË
(Cerrovik,Prekorupë)

   Ish kanë ni plak e i kish pasë tre djel.Djelt ishin kanë si de-mela.Plaku po i urdhnon me punue dishka,ata s'po donë.E kish pasë plaku ni vneshtë.Mirpo vneshti,pa punue s'bajke. 'I ditë pej ditsh u thot djelve:
 -Bir,jam lodhë,pra kishna m'u kallxue dishka.
 -Shka babë?-thanë djelt.
 -E kam shti ni qyp me pare n'vneshtë.N'mujshi me shkue m'e nxjerrë,ju muni me metë gjallë.
   U cuen djelt,i kapën tarrakopat e shkuen n'vneshtë.Kur shkuen,po gropojnë fellë për at qyp me pare.Mirpo qypin nuk e gjetën.U k'thyen te plaku e i thanë:
 -Babë,s'mujtëm m'e gjetë qypin.
 -Ani,babo e gjeni dikur.
   N'at sene v'neshti bani shumë mirë,se ish punue fellë.Djelt cuen e e shitën rrushin n'pazar.Banë pare boll e nisën me e përmisuegjenjen e tyre.Ni mramje,tuj nejtë n'odë,po flet njani djalë:
 -He,more babë,shka t'bajmë qi smujtëm m'e gjetë at qyp?
-Po,bre bir,qeky asht qypi me pare-fryti qi na dha v'neshti.
Se,mos me e pasë punue qashtu,kurrni dinar s'un e kishim marrë.Pra,ne e punofshim edhe mas tashti qashtu,gjithmon kena me pas pare.
   E,prej at'herit e t'e mas ata iu përveshën punës e u banë puntorë.

7
RRETHOJE QERIM
(Cërnicë,Morava e Epërme)

   Kish pasë shkue niherë Tafa me prashitë kallamoq bashk
me gjalin e vetë,Qerimin.Prashitën gjith dit¨rn e u lodhën der qaty.As njani nuk ishin t'punës.U mërzitën boll.Iu bå ara fus-hë;s'jav marrke menja m'i dalë n'skej kurr.Po kadalë-dalë e 
me gajret e afruen arën.Me prashotë s'kish vec edhe pak.
Kur e pa Tafa qi gati u prashit ara,u k'nell e u gxue shum edhe piskati sa mujti:
 -Rrethoje,Qerim,rrethoje,se s'ka ku shkon må!

8
UNË JAM MEHË KAMERI
(Vitak,Drenicë)

   T'vllajn e Ukës,vinë m'i pa do gjin si njeri t'meçum.
Ky i kish pas lshue dhet me kullotë e i kish pas varë qysteket e sahatit dej n'tokë.U zatetën me ata qi kishin ardhë te ky,edhe i veti:
 -Ku ja keni m'sy kshtu?
 -Te Mehë Kameri.
 -Une jam Mehë Kameri.
 -Qysh,mej rue dhitë?-i thanë k'ta.
 Njani pej tyne ish n'kali t'shalës edhe i tha:
 -Ma qef kishim pasë mus me t'pa se qi t'pamë,cfarë zani ke pas ti.
 -Paj,more burra,-u tha Mehë Kameri i Suhogerllsë-sa marre me punue n'shpi tane.

9
SIVJET E PASKEMI GRUNIN E MIRË...
(Dashefc,Drenicë)

   Sinan Xani i Deshevcit s'kish pa punue kurrë n'punë t'fushës.
Ni ditë del n'ara,e k'put ni kalli t'grunit,e shtyp me duer,i fryn shushlakut,edhe po i thotë t'vllait,Brahimit:
 -Sivjet e paskemi grunin e mirë edhe pa fije t'harçit.
 -Po ku pi din,more Sinan? 
 -Po qe de!E shtypa ni kalli n'grusht edhe veç kokrra e grunit!
 -Paj,bre vlla,harçi nuk i bin n'kalli,po ato janë bimë n'veti:egjra,lgjini,shejtani....

10
SHPIJA E MADHE
(Vitak,Drenicë)
   Ishin kan shkue do t'drenicakë n'nahije t'Pejës me ba pazar e tuj shkue udhës,n'pik t'verës,i pashin do rob t'ni shpije t'madhe qi gjith ditën rrishin e kuvenojshin nër hije.Dit' pej ditsh hallku, tuj kapërcye asajde e tuj pa qi s'punojshin kurgja,e vetën ni kojshi:
 -Allahile,çka kan qata rob t'qasaj shpije,a mus jan s'***ë,a?
   Kojshija u tha:
 -Valla s'di gja-edhe eci.
   Kishin vetë edhe shumë hallk për kit shpi e robt e saj edhe kurkush su kallxojke.Mas do ditsh udhtarët kapërcyen asajde,e kur si panë robt e shpije t'madhe nër hije,vetën:
 -Allahile,a dini me na kallxue,ku janë robt e qisaj shpije?
Kojshija priti e foli.
 -E,vallahi ishin kanë ba marak m'u da e pej qasaj dite qi u danë err e terr punojnë e s'i sheh kush ma nër hije tuj nejë.

11
GJAJA DO YSHYM
(Kabash,Morava e Epërme)

   Mixha Ymer kish pasë majtë kije t'mirë e u kish nejtë gati me yshym t'mirë e për cdo punë qetër,e ja kish pas lanë amanet xhemve t'vet qi gjåja do yshym e,simas yshymit ta ban edhe punën:
-N'u qitsh kive kashtë,
s'un i çon me nizetegjashtë
n'u qitsh tallë
bahen skakallë;
n'u qitsh sanë,
s'presin me u thanë;
n'u qitsh taxhi
s'presin kamxhi.

12
T'CELNIT E ARËS I BJEN KATËR T'MIRA
(Obrijë e poshtme)

   Xhemajl Obrija,kah shkon n'Plluzhinë,i takon do t'katunas kah e celin ni mal e bajshin arë.Masi u fal me ta,po u thotë:
 -Çelni,babo,çelni,se t'çelnit e arës i bjen katër t'mira.
 -Cilat janë ato t'mira o baba Xhemajl?
 -E shton arën,i ban hazër cungat për dimën,t'hahet buka ma fort edhe t'merr gjumi ma mirë,u tha Xhemajli edhe shkoi.

13
MOS IU PËRZIEJ NALLBANIT N'PUNË
(Drenovc,Rrafshi i kosovës)

   Ni i barilevas e çon kalin te nallbani edhe po i thotë:
 -Mathma qit kali për qef tem edhe me patkoj qisi fare,se m'pëlqejnë fort.
   Nallbani ja mathi për qef t'ti,po kali nisi e po topallon.E pruni apet edhe po i thot nallbanit.
 -Ti ma mathe për qefi,po kali po topallon.
   Nallbani,masi ja n'rroi patkojt e ja ngjiti ata si i pëlqejnë kalit, i 
tha t'barilevasit:
 -Tjera herë mos iu përziej nallbanit n'punë,se une e mathi kalin ashtu qysh e lyp kali e jo qysh e lyp i zoti kalit.

14
LEJE DIELLIN ME SHKUE PËR QEJF T'VETI
(Poterq i ulët,Klinë)

   Njani kish pasë do argat tuj prashitë kallamoq.Kish pasë dalë ara e shtirë e argat' ishin lodhë.Kur hanë drekë e i qesin do rena   
 njani lodhet fort edhe po e k'qyr diellin.Hala ish nalt.Ja ban me dorë diellit qi me hecë ma shpejt e me prarue.
   I zoti i shpisë e kish pas pa edhe kujtoi se mos po e ngon dielli e po hec ma shpejt e po i metet ara pa marue.E coi dorën edhe ai e po i jep shej diellit me shkue m'rapa.Njani pej argatëve i pa edhe u tha:
 -Mosni bre!Leneni diellin me shkue për qef t'vet!

15
T'PATËN ME HANGËR,PATËN ME PUNUE
(Strellc i Epërm,Decan)

   Ish kan ni Met Kurti i Strellcit.I ki' pa njekë kijet tana heret,mirpo s'ki pa mujtë me i majtë bash mirë e qysh duhet
me yshym.Kijet ishin ligshtue.Po besa edhe pej veshve ai ish kan mangi.
   Shkoi ni ditë Met Kurti me livrue.Kijet e lig nuk i shkojshin aq fort.Ktij k'i nisë me i hi mërzia qi s'po i shkojnë kijet bash fort e qysh me e livrue fushën.Njani ra asajde.I briti:
 -O puna e marë,Met Kurti!
 Ky nuk e njeu bash mirë;met tu heja e kijeve si e kish mangi.Tha:
 -O,t'patën me hangër,patën me shkue (me punue),po e kanë henë mangi.

16
A QITI DJERSË BUKA KAH E GATOVE?
(Kishnarekë,Drenicë)

   Njani e kish marr ni re (nuse).Renë e kish marrë pej shpije 'zingjinit.Nusja s'kish pas gatue kurrë bukë n'shpi t'vet sa ish kanë cikë.Kur hini n'magje si nuse,bukën e parë se qiti hic t'mirë.Plaku i shpis ish i mecëm.Nuk dashti me ja marrë f'tyrën resë,po i tha:
   -Deshta me t'vetë,bre bi,a qiti njersë buka kah e gatove?
Reja i rrudhi kraht e s'diti shka me thanë.Plaku tha:
 -Kqyre pra nestra,kur t'gatuejsh.Kqyre mirë bukën a po qet njersë e toni nisja m'e pjekë.
   Reja ,kur hini n'magje t'nesrit,kah po gatuen,po kqyr a mos po qet brumi njersë.E n'gjeshi,e ngjeshi sa mujti,po brumi s'qiti njersë.Djersët i shkojshin vadë resë,e dikur,kur u lodhë.e qiti bukën n'qerep edhe e poq.Kur ushtrue sofra,plaku po e shef qi buka kishte dalë e mirë.I tha resë:
 -A u njersë buka?
 -Jo babë,-tha reja.-boll u lodha.njers't m'kanë shkue vadë,po brumi kurrqysh nuk qiti njersë.
 Po qato,moj bi,kur t'njersësh ti n'magje,qato janë njersët e bukës e qat herë buka del mirë.

17
QYSH I KA GJANË TAFILI?
(Obrijë e Poshtme,Drenicë)

   Tafil Doda,kojshi i Brahim Ukës,ish kan zungjin i madh.Kish pasë shumë lopë plleja e gja tjera t'ima,po ragbetin s'e kishin pas qysh duhet.E vetën Brahim Ukën:
 -Qysh i ka gjanë Tafili?
 -Me sh'net i ka mirë,a tamël ma shumë kam unë me dy lopë,se ai me katërdhetë.

18
SIMBAS PUNËS DHE FRYTI
(Ranoc,Lugu i Drinit)

   Ish kanë çue Syl Palushi edhe k'i pa' shkue tu Beqir Toma n'Dollc me fjetë 'i natë.Ata ishin kanë edhe kushërij nër veti.Aty ish kanë edhe Marka Skneri,qi kish pa banue ma s'tepri te shpia     e Beqir Tomës.po rrinë e po bisedojnë.Dikur,mas darke vonë,po i thotë  Syl Palushi,Marka Sknerit:
 -O Mark,shka ta merr menja punën e k'tyne vllazënve-t'Beqir Tomës edhe t'Bardh Tomës?
 -Aiiii,a s'po e din a ?
 -Besa ,me kanë me e ditë nuk t'ves.
 -Mos m'shtin me fol keq!
 -Vetëm fol Mark.
 -Po flas-thotë-Bardh Toma 3000 fije lakna i mjell edhe kurrnja nuk e vadit.Tana vinë tu' iu tha përmas,a Beqiri 300 fije i mjell,qato i vadit e tana i xanë,kurrnja nuk i mungon.

19
QYSH N'GJITEN KIJET DITËN E BAJRAMIT
(Gjurgjeviku i Madh,Prekorupë)

   Cak Bajra i Ponorcit u kish pa' thanë t'bijve ditën e Bajramit masi hangrën sillë:
 -Çonu,biro.n'gjitni kijet n'parmenë e me mjellë,se po fryn jugu!E dini qi toka jonë asht hujli e jugu e thanë.T'bijt i thanë:
 -Babë,shka po thue kshtu?Qysh n'gjiten kijet ditën e Bajramit?
 -Çonu ma mirë-u tha i ati- se toni thahet toka a sbahet me e mjellë për sivjet.
 -Jo,valla,tri dit' e Bajramit s'i ngjesim kijet edhe nu baftë gazepi. Kur u ba e katërta ditë,shkuen m'i ngjitë kijet n'arë.Shkoi edhe Caka me ta.Kur i ngjitën kijet,si shkuen n'arë,toka ish tha edhe si e shtien parmenën me ja nisë me livrue e u grahën kijeve parmena u bå copa-copa.At'herë Caka u duel përpara t'bijve e u tha:
 -Hajdi qitash e bajmë Bajram gjithë verën,se s'deshët me m'ngue ditën e Bajramit e tash ma nuk bahet m'e mjell ket arë.

20
VEQ NUSJA PASKA PUNUE
(Vërbovc,Drenicë)

   Ni i vërbovcas ish kanë shpi e madhe.N'vakt t'korrave,hinë n'arë nja tridhetë argat,burra e gra.N'bisht t'renit,korrke ni nuse,
qi e kishin marrë n'ato ditë.
  I zoti i shpisë,kah dreka,duel me kqyrë si po shkon puna n'arë edhe e pa si ish punue fort për gut edhe keq.U bërtiti fort, po krejt fjalët u munuen me ja lanë nuses.
 -Kush korri kaq nalt?-veti i zoti i shpisë.
 -Nusja valla!-i thanë
 -Kush la kaq shumë kajzi?
 -Nusja.
 -Kush i qiti dorzat,kaq keq,nëpër duej?
 -Nusja!
 -Kur u kthyen dreka e u rrethekuen n'sofër,i zoti i shpisë i thei bukë veç nuses.
 -Pse s'po na then bukë edhe neve,po veç nuses?
 -Se veç nusja paska punue,e ju paskeni kqyrë.

21
MOS KQYR SHI E DIELL
(Smaq,Has)

   Tu Babushi i Kosovës,shkuen disa pej nahijes 'Gjakovës me marrë drith,se ish kanë qesat.Babushi u tha:
 -Une po u api drith,veç,për pa dalë me kcye nuk jau api.
 Ai pi bjen shoshës (n'ven defit) e po knon ktyne kah po kcejnë.
                Mos kqyr shi e diell
                po ngjit kijet e miell
 Ky tuj knue e ata po kcejnë.Dikur jau dha ka i'gjysë sheke drith.
E muerën drithin n'shpinë e shkuen.

22
SHTRËNGONI BRRYLAT
(Shtupel,Lugu i Drinit)

  Njanit iu kish pasë ba ara pa shati.I bani argat' me e prashitë arën.Argat' punojshin me javashlluk.N'nifarë vakti masdite,gati me prarue dielli,po e shohin qi ara do me metë pa mbarue.
 Pa prarue dielli asht edhe ni pushim i vogël për argat,"llullat e vogla" i thonë (e pushimi i masdrekës thirret "pushimi i madh").
   Njani pej atyne argatve po thotë:
 -Kqyrni burra, dojmë me lanë ket pushim,mos me e ba, e me krye arën.Nji tjetër tha:
 -Jo,adetet n'ven dojmë me i cue edhe arën dojmë me e marue,
po shtrëngoni brrylat e grahni ma shpejt punës!

23
SHPIJA PA BAGËTI,SHPI PA BUKË
(Padalishtë,Drenicë)

   Bajram Selmani i Ucës a kanë burrë i mirë.Bjen n'gjak me do shokë.I merr do miq ni ditë e del pej shpije me shkue larg diku kaqkin.Tu ecë natën me ata miq t'vet,untohen edhe qillojnë n'ni katun t'panjoftun.Kur i afrohen ni shpije,donë m'e thirrë t'zotin e shpisë e me i lypë bukë.Bajrami thotë:
 -Mos thirrni teri sa t'preki oborrin se e marr vesh a ka bukë a jo.
  Masi preku n'tokë,tha:
- Mos lypni bukë ktu se s'ka.
  Shok't e ti nuk i besuen edhe e thirrën t'zotin e shpis.Kur i lypën bukë,i zoti i shpis u tha:
 -Qe besa,more burra,bukë s'm'ka qillue n'shpi.
  Vazhduen rrugën e teshen n'ni shpi tjetër.Prap po donë me lypë bukë.Prap hini Bajrami n'pborr edhe e preku me dorë oborrin.Oborri ish kanë me fërkema t'gjave,me llom e me dhe.
U kthye kah shokët e u tha:
 -Kty lypni se ka bukë bollë.
 Edhe përnimen,kur e thirrën t'zotin e shpisë e i lypën bukë,ai u dha sa deshtën.
 Qysh e muer vesh Bajrami qi n'shpinë e parë s'do t'gjejshin bukë e n't'dytën do t'gjejshin?E muer vesh se,kur e preku oborrin e shpisë 'parë me bari e kuptoi se ajo shpi s'e kish kurrni gjå t'gjallë.E kur e preku oborrin e shpisë 'dytë,teshi n'gjurma qi kishin lanë gjaja e gjallë e menoi me veti qi,kur ka ajo shpi gjå t'gjalla,ka edhe bukë.

24
HAJT, KOSË BRE,RRAS PITE
(Ranoc,Lugu i Drinit)

   Ish kanë njani tu' kositë.Baqica i kish pa' thanë:
 -A po don me t'pru herët bukë e krypë a dikur ma vonë me t'pru pite për drekë?
   Kujtohet.Thotë:
 -Hajt se p'e pres piten dikur ma vonë.
   E ti n'grahi kosës.E muer uja e ment te pitja qi ka me i ardhë.I folke kosës:"Hajt kosë bre,rras pite!Hajt,kosë bre,rrasë pite",se ish tuj e pritë piten kur po i vjen.Edhe kositke me qejf.
   Baqica dikur i qoi bukë e krypë e lang,po i kish pa' ardh amël, sikur me kanë tu' hangër pite,se ish untue tuj punue.

25
DHENT NUK HANË BURRNI
(Vuthaj,Gusi)

   Disa burra t'dheut,Isuf Kameri me disa prej Qerimi,kanë shkue mysafirë tu Smajl aga n'Lluga e kanë fjetë at natë aty.N'natje kanë marrë bisedat e po bisedojnë.Ka shkue nji kohë bukur e g'jatë.Ka ardh koha m'u qitë dhen'e.Ai Smajl aga ka lypë leje.Ka thanë:
 -Me leje burra,se tash m'erdhi koha me shkue e m'u qitë dhen'e
   Isuf Kameri i ka thanë:
 -Hiqu dhen'e,more Smajl aga,se je ka rri me burra e s'ke ku me i marrë tjetër  e me nejë kshtu me ta.
 -Ah,more Isuf Kameri,m'fal,se dhenve t'mija me jau qitë pesqin okë burrni,nuk e ungj kurrnja kryet n'ta.Shkova m'u qitë sanë,se ato burrni s'duen.

26
UN-I  E  TI-HJA
(Kishnarekë,Drenicë)

   Ish kanë shkue njani musafir tu ni mik i veti.Tu' u falë nërmje'veti,po i thotë musafiri t'zotit shpisë:
 -Qysh jeni,more mik?A keni punue a keni vye?
 -Mirë jemi,po m'ka hi TI-hja n'shpi e do me m'qitë fare.
 -Pse?- e veti miku.-Skah t'marr vesh.Shka å kjo TI-hja?
 -A s'p'e din a?Qe po t'kallxoj shka å;Kur e pata UN-in i pata punët n'terezi e u bana shpi.
 -Qitash ma hupe krejt.S'p'e di as shka å TI-hja as UN-i.
 -Qe, bre mik.Sa herë u thojshna mashkujve:"Kush po shkon n'mal ose n'mulli,ja me ba naj punë tjetër",secili thojke:"unë po shkoj".Puna shkojke mirë e u bana shpi.E tash,kur po i porositi mashkujt me ba naj punë,ata po i thonë njani tjetrit:"Hajt ti e bane!",e ky:"Shko ti",ai "ti",puna po jet pa u krye.Une jam tu fikë.Qekjo åsht TI-hja qi po t'qitka fare.

27
A KA KU KULLOTË KALI?
(Mlecan,Prekorupë)

   Ish kanë ni katunar niherë e ish kan shkue n'Gjakovë.At'harë katunarët shkojshinn'Gjakovë për me pre tesha.Shkon ky katunari e i thotë terzisë:
 -A po m'i prenë ni parë tesha se m'nevojiten,po paret t'i jap n'kohë t'lamës.
   Terzija e veti:
 -Kut t'vi atje te ju me i marrë paret,a keni bar,a ka ku kullot kali?
 -Po,ka ku kullotë kali,se ka bari tekteri n'gu a sa t'don ka tërfojë e bar e çdo sen ka.
    Ky edhe i tha:
 -Jo përze,s'po vi hiç se,me pasë njerëz t'gjallë e gja qi kullotin n'at bari ti kishe pas me m'i pague paret.Mirpo masi s'ka kush i kullot gjanë,e gja s'ka qi kullosin bar e tërfojë,ti s'kie kah m'i paguen paret,e për qeta borgj s'po ti jap.


28
GRUNI EDHE QITELI
(Rahovec)

   Ishin  kanë niher tuj fshi grun do burra.Njani pej puntorve e kishte pasë ni qiteli me veti.Aty ish kanë ni bujk podrimcak qi kurrë s'e kish pa qitelinë me sy.Si e pa u çudit fort edhe p'e vet t'zotin e qitelis:
 -Po shka asht qeky sen,bre jaran?
 -A,bre shok,me ba me e pasë qet sen,kurr miza s'ta han grunin n'hamar.
 -Po qysh,bre,a ka kun me e ble,se vallah p'e blej nja,veç kallxom qysh shkon kjo punë,- po i thotë bujku atina shahirit.
 -E,more jaran,si ta blejsh qeta,meniher m'sohesh me i ra e si t'msohesh,kije me hup kohë mas ksaj.Tani as s'kije me mjellë as me korrë,as me fshi.E ku n'dreq t'mallkuem me pasë grun n'hamar tondin për me ta hangër miza.

29
PUNA PA DUER
(Tërpezë,Drenicë)

   Ish kanë ni njeri fukara.Shpija e Jetullah Gjinit,praj katunit Tërpezë,e kishte pas majtë at fukara.Kur shkoi ni ditë Zymeri, i tha Jetullahit:
 -He,bre Zymer,mirë bane qi erdhe me punue dishka.
 -Po s'po muj bre me punue!- i tha zymeri,se ish kanë plakë e njeri i lodhun.
 -Hajt se ta gjajmë ni punë pa duer - edhe e shtini m'u pri kijeve.
   Ishte t'foftë i madh e fryjke veri.U thojke Zymeri njerzve prej gazepit t'ftoftit:
 -Qekjo kanka puna pa duer!

30
SI E NJOFTI MYSAFIRI TË ZOTIN E SHTËPISË
(Tërstenik,Drenicë)

   U nis njani për udhë.E zuni nata e ra mysafir n'ni shpi.Thirri.Duel i zoti i konakut edhe e përcoll e e shtini mrena.U ungjën të dytë n'odë.I zoti i shpis nuk ja niske kurrfarë muhabeti.Edhe mysafiri nuk e dike se çka po menon ai,e mos po e ka mërzi kta si mysafir.Për mi çelë t'zotin e shpisë,me e kuptue se çka menon edhe çka asht,po ja nis muhabetit për me nxjerrë fjalë.Tha:
 -Kah kam ardhë udhës,e kam pa njanin tuj livrue me dy kije çifta sikur molla.
   I zoti i shpis nuk foli.E kuptoi mysafiri qi nuk asht puntor .          
Masanej prap foli mysafiri: 
 -Kah erdha udhës e takova njani me ni penë kual me kerr.Ish kanë tuj shkue për udhë e qekaq ishin kanë t'hijshëm kualt edhe qekaq shkojshin mirë saqi nryshe s'ban.Zemra m'met n'ta.Apet i zoti shpis nuk bani za.Apet mysafiri e kuptoi qi nuk asht puntor qi punon me kual.
   S'treti herë mysafiri apet tha:
 -E kam pa njanin sod tuj gjuejtë me zagar.I kish dy zagarë t'mirë qi zemra me tu rritë.
   Apet i zoti i shpisë nuk bani za .Apet e kuptoi mysafiri qi nuk asht gjuetar.Nejti pak mysafiri e foli prap:
 -I kam pa dy gra tu ni krue tuj la tesha saqi nuk ban mu kan ma t'mira.
   At'herë i zoti i shpisë u çue edhe tha:
 -Çfarë ishin?
 -Njana ish kanë e vogël e njana ish kanë e madhe.
 -Çfarë teshash kishin pasë?
 -Njana kish pasë qeso tashash,njana qaso teshash.
 -  Apet i zoti i shpisë e veti,për me marrë vesh a ishin kanë bash ato qi i ngjihke vetë:
 -A e kish pasë njana anterinë e zezë?
 -Po
   At'herë mysafiri e kuptoi qi i zoti i shpisë as nuk ish puntor i tokës,as i kualve,as nuk ish i gjuetisë,po ish njeri qi i njekte femnat.



...vazhdon.

----------


## Harudi

...vazhdim...

KUR T'BAHET SHPIJA UK,ÇKA T'VYEN RRNESA?
(Kostërc,drenicë)

   Ish kan Xhemajl Izbica e Asman Zeka i Kllodernicës e shkojnë me bujtë ni natë te tezja e vet.Ata rrinë tri net ngjim te tezja e , kur banë  m'u çue,i thanë tezes:
 -A po len Asmanin t'shkojmë me bujtë n'Izbicë nja dy tri net?
 -Jo,se s'ka kush i kqyr gjanë edhe nestra ka mej ngjitë kijet e me kivrue.
 -Qysh s'pi len me ardhë Asmanin te une?A p'i sheh qi une nejta tri net te ti e ky pse s'vjen me nejtë tri net te une?
 -Jo,bre teze ta pafsha hajrin!-i tha tezja.-Une po pritoj mi lanë Asmanin me ardhë dej n'qat derexhe qi je ardhë ti e s'kije kurgja kryeshpirti,se,kur t'bahet me t'u ba shpija jote uk,cka t'vyen rrnesa?

32
S'P'E PRISHI GJUMIN PËR 'I GJYSË DELMJE
(Sallagrazhdë,Prizren)

   Ishin kanë gjashtë vllazën e i kishin pasë tri copa dhen.U kish ra uki aty.I kishin thanë vllaut qi i ruejke dhet:
 -Çu,se na ra uki n'berre!
 Ai,masi u çue,i ra n'men qi ni gjysë delmje po i bje' hise,e ra apet.Tha:
 -S'p'e prishi gjumin për 'i gjysë delmje.

33
(Strellc,Decan)

   Ish kanë ardhë ni musafir tu ni Ramë Dema i katunit Strellc.
A'kanë burrë i mirë ai Ramë Dema,burrë me za edhe shpi e mirë mashkuj bukur shumë ka pasë.
   Kishin pa' hangër darkë t'mirë,koha e dimnit,mish e lakna.
  E merr etja musafirin.Me britë t'madhe e me i thanë atij n'fun sobë:"Qitma do ujë",'i ki pas ardhë marre.I thotë qatij qi e kish ngat veti:
 -Ibish qitma 'i tas ujë!
 Ibishi ki' pa' pritue m'u çue;i thotë t'vllajt,përfuni tina:
 -Dervish,qitja do ujë!
 Edhe ai priton m'u çue e i thotë tjetrit vlla:
 -Mustafë qitja musafirit do ujë!
Edhe ai priton m'u çue.N'fun koka kon ni Mehmet.I thotë:
 -Mehmet,qitja do ujë musafirit!
 -De t'çhet musafiri e de t'pi vetë!-thotë s'mrami Mehmeti.

34
SJAP PAK E MAL SHUM
(RunikDrenicë)

   Ni çoban i ruejke dhitë.Ni ditë i hupi sjapi.Kthehet m'i lypë sjapin n'mal.Kur shkon afër bjeshke,nalet e po kujtohet."Ahu kjo bjeshkë shum e madhe e sjapi i vogël!".Menohet me vedi e nuk ja merr menja hiç me hi n'bjeshkë e m'e lypë sjapin.Kur kthehet tu shpija,p'e vesin:
 -A e gjete sjapin,more?
 -Jo,valla,as s'ja fillova m'e e lypë hiç se sjapi i vogël e pylla e madhe-mal shumë e sjap pak,e lash e erdha pej shpije.

35
DJALI PËRTAC
(Likovc,Drenicë)

   Ni babë i kish pas dy djem:i madhi Hamza,i vogli,Hasani.
   I tha plaku 'i mramje djalit t'vogël:
 -Qitma ,Hasan ,'i gotë ujë!
 Hasani ish kanë lodhshëm.Bani kishe s'po nin e s'luejti venit.
 -Uh,bre babë!-ja priti djali i madh,Hamza,-po ti e di mirë qi sa hajri i Hasanit.Qou vetë e pi uj,e qitma edhe mue 'i gotë.  :pa dhembe:  


...

----------

Kreksi (09-10-2013),teta (09-10-2013)

----------


## FLORIRI

Kush ka mundesi te sjelle informacion per aktivitetin dhe personalitetin e Anton Cetes do ta falenderoja.

PS..Nese ka teme ne forum per te,kjo le te mbyllet por nese keni mundesi me tregoni temen qe ta lexoj

----------


## dodoni

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...ht=anton+cetta

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=39384

Anton Cetta ka lindur ne Gjakove, ka udhehequr Komitetin e famshem te Pajtimit te Gjaqeve ne Dardani, qe ka pajtuar mijera familje shqiptare qe ishin duke vuajtur pasojat e gjakmarrjes. Me punen e ketij komisioni, e vecanerisht Anton Cettes, u falen te gjitha gjaqet ne vitet e 90-ta. 

Ka qene profesor ne Univerzitetin e Prishtines dhe studiues ne Institutin Albanologjik te Prishtines. Poashtu, kryetar i Kuvendit te pare te pavarur te Dardanise. 

Ka vdekur ne vitin 1994 apo 1995, nese nuk gabohem. 

Edhe pse shume institute, rruga, shkolla etj. ne Dardani kane marre emrin e Anton Cettes, mendoj se duhet sa me pare te hapet ndonje faqe ne internet qe do te publikonte gjithe jeten dhe veprimtarine e ketij patrioti tone te shquar. 

Tung

----------


## FLORIRI

Dodoni flm

PS..A ka ndonje liber te botuar nga Anton Cetta per folklorin ? Nese po na jepni ndonje informacion me te detajuar....mire do ishte edhe nese ka ndonje liber biografik.

----------


## Brari

Per dodonin..qe ka filluat te ec ne rrug te mbare..

dodun..

shpesh permend  "dardanija"  ne vend te "Kosove".. 
duro.. te ecim dhe pak.. e pastaj kur te fitojme Pamvaresine ne Kosove ja vem emrin si te duash ti..
Mos e ve tiganin ne zjarr kur peshku eshte ne det se krijon probleme..

Jan ca ne Kosove e diaspore qe.. bertasin..sdum pamvaresi por  bashkim trojesh..

Ata jan destruktivet..  qe i ngjajne atij  gjahtarit qe kur shoket te heshtur i afrohen gjahut.. ai godet ne ajer me pushke e i tremb lepujt  e nuk ka sukses gjuetia.. e thot pastaj.. a ju  nuk deshet me i vra lepujt.. apo derrat.. pra lun rolin e sinjalizuesit.. qe armiku te behet gati.. me kohe e te na i veje pengesat pa hedhur ne hapin..
sdi a me kupton..

Tash tek Anton Ceta..

Kishte nje vlla i ngrati Anton ne Shqiperi..
E takonte kur vinte ndonji here si i ftuar nga Akademia e Shkecave..
I vellai ishte mjek  kardiolog.. nga ata qe  sheronin gjith popullin pa dallim se a ishin pacientet  drejtora barkmedhej e kooperativiste me bark that..
24 ore i sherbente ai i vellai Antonit  te semureve..me nje bicikell te vjeter shkonte shpi me shpi e fshat me fshat..
Nji dit tha.. mir do ish te kishin ne mjeket  Kerra..(vetura) ti shkonin me shpejt  prane te semureve ..
Mirpo  e degjoj nje spiun ( se kishte shum spiune regjimi qosist stalinist i Enver Ramizit..) dhe e spiunoi te regjimi i Enver Ramizit  dhe per at llaf  vellai i Antonit te madh beri 10 vjet burg ne Spac  te Mirdites..

Ata  bllokmenet e regjimit vet kishin nga 20 kerra benza  me shofera e sherbetora.. 

prandaj...

larg nga enveristet e Kosoves e te Tiranes..
ke ber kthese kohet e fundit..e kjo me pelqen..
Suksese..

----------


## manoklla

ku anton ceti mos ishte ai qe shunte zjarret?

----------


## Brari

Cilat zjarre?

Mos e ke fjalen per zjarret ne puset e Naftes?

Sheti Andon ka qen nje oficer madhor  ne kohen e  beqir ballukut.. qe ra nga fiku e theu kemben athere e ju.. tiransit e ri..pra banoret rreth bllokut si te sprovuar ne kto raste ..kur thyente ndonjeri "kemben"..thate... ci  ki  temen..



lol.

ky Antoni lart i temes ..ka ber pajtim gjaqesh ne kosove.. ka qen profesor..

----------


## fegi

Anton Çetta, plaku i pajtimit të gjaqeve
Vilson Culaj
Anton Çetta ishte intelektuali atdhetari, humanisti, shkrimtari e folkloristi albanologu e plaku i urte i cili i priu karvanit te pajtimit te gjaqeve ku me force shpirti, urtie , dashurie e intelekti beri me shume për popullin e vet se çdo politikan i kohës, biznesmen, regjim, dhune e ideologji e kohës.
Sërish vjen Maji në Kosovë. Ndërron stina e moti por jo letargjia dhe indiferentizmi, apatia ndoshta e qëllimtë apo e paqëllimtë dhe figura e Anton Cetes përmendët pak ose fare nga njerëzit te cilët bashke shtegtuan ne rrugët e sakrificës kombëtare. Kjo zezone e tille i ka pllakosur edhe gjeneratat e reja fatkeqësisht. Kaluan dy dekada gjegjësisht një dekade pas luftës dhe asnjë institucion organizate apo forum intelektualësh nuk mori kurrë një iniciative serioze dhe vendimtare qe kjo figure kombëtare dhe e dinjitetshme te kujtohet apo me mire te rikujtohet me ndonjë akademi serioze apo ti ngritët ndonjë lapidar ne shenje respekti për sakrificën e tij kombëtare. Instinktivisht nga keqardhja na vije ne kujtese thënia e Gj. Santajanes se ,, populli qe e harron te kaluarën detyrohet ta përsëris atë . Dhasht zoti qe me kurrë popullit tone te mos i përsëritet historia e saj tragjike sepse mjaft kemi vuajtur por valle mos jemi te nëmur dhe gjithmonë na duhet një shkundje e re qe tna hapet një dritare e re e vizionit, vetëdijesimit dhe unifikimit. Valle çka na duhet unifikimi vetëm ne ngushtica kur nuk ka gjë me te çmueshme ne jete se sa liria e një populli. Mora shkas për ta bere një shkrim për këtë figure kombëtare pasiqe ne muajin Maj te këtij viti ne kuvendin historik te verrat e Lukes kujtohet 20 vjetori i rilindjes me te re kombëtare për popullin e Kosovës akti i pajtimeve te gjaqeve te cilave u priu plaku i urte Anton Ceta se bashku me shume figura te shquara te cilat ,, kandilin e mendjeve te ndriçuara e mbanin mbi koke e sy. Ishte kjo lëvizja qe e sfidoi një regjim barbar dhe dritarja e pare e filleve te unitetit kombëtar dhe luftës për liri te Kosovës. Valle mos është ky paradoksi ynë qe ky përvjetor ta gjej popullim e Kosovës pa një shtatore te këtij vigani e eruditi te kombit. Valle kujt i konvenon kjo heshtje, kjo ngulfatje, kjo harresë, e ky mëkat i mendueshëm, me fjale e pa vepra. Kane kaluar disa vjet qe kur shtatorja e Anton Cettes e punuar rri hijerëndë ne oborrin e shtëpisë se skulptorit tash me te mirënjohur Fatmir Hoxha ne Prishtinë. Për te nuk është e interesuar askush dhe as nuk ka përkujdesje institucionale. Siç thotë punuesi i shtatores prof. F. Hoxha asnjë hap nuk është marr ne atë drejtim, qe kjo shtatore te zër vendin e merituar pran ndonjë institucioni apo ndonjë sheshi. Megjithatë me herët ka pasur propozime qe shtatorja e Anton Cettes te vendosej ne oborrin e institutit albanologjik ne Prishtinë dhe një iniciative e tille është dhënë nga dr. Mehmet Rukiqi studiues i folklorit. Për vendosjen e shtatores se Anton Cettes ne oborrin e institutit albanologjik patëm biseduam me ish drejtorin e institutit albanologjik dr S. Fetiun ku sipas tij Anton Ceta e meriton një shtatore por nuk është vetëm ai qe ka punuar dhe qe ka kontribuar ne institutin albanologjik te Prishtinës arsyetohej me dhelpëri zotëria.. (valle athua edhe yjet janë me madhësi te ndryshme ) me cinizëm na pati thënë :Ai me shume ishte një figure shoqërore se sa shkencore. Sipas s. Fetiut merita kryesore e Anton Cetes qëndron ne lëvizjen për pajtimin e gjaqeve andaj është detyre e atyre qe e kane bere këtë lëvizje tja gjejnë një vend shtatores si bie fjala te Verrate Llukës. Nëse vendoset shtatorja e Anton Cettes ne oborrin apo lokalet e këtij instituti atëherë atë vend do ta meritonin edhe shumë emra punonjësish të këtij instituti. Me cinizëm dhe narcizoizem dhe prepotence intelektuali qe shprehur : konsideroi se nuk është detyre e shkencëtareve te merren me pajtimin e gjaqeve. Valle mos mendonte ai njeri se qielli i Kosovës dhe liria e saj është e kufizuar vetëm ne muret e te vetëquajturve akademik dhe e zhytur mes vesesh pagane apo lajthitshem ushqehej me thënien e Luigjit te XIV te Francës ,, shteti jam unë . Kurse unë përsëris ,, vox poplum vox deum . E rrëfimi prapë vazhdonte:
Por një gjë dihet se Anton Cetta është heroi i pajtimit te gjaqeve kurse detyre e jona parësore është ti bëjmë publike veprat e tij. ( aludonte ai ne punën vetëm shkencore) shtrohet pyetja e thjeshte ku mbeti humanizmi shqiptar i Anton Cettes.
Pra ne te institutit albanologjik nuk kemi pasur iniciative për vendosjen e shtatores se Anton Cettes brenda apo ne oborrin e tij por një iniciative e tille ka pasur ne kuvendin komunal te Prishtinës. Atje është diskutuar dhe ne u kemi thënë se komuna duhet te vendosi për këtë qeshtje , e jona është qe ti përkrahim përfundoj zotëri Fetiu.
Mbetem te habitur se bashku me një kolege gazetare nga fjalët plot vrer dhe indiferentizmi i zotëri Fetiut dhe rrugën e patëm vazhduar për tu takuar me ish kryetarin e komunës se Prishtinës.
Anton Çetta ka qene drita shpirtërore e jona
Edhe ish kryetari Ismet Beqiri pranon se ne qeshtien e vendosjes se shtatoreve duhet te merren rrethet institucionale pavarësisht se shtatorja e Anton Cettes është e punuar pa u porositur. Sido qe te jete për vendosjen e shtatores se Anton Cettes duhet ta marr këshilli për pajtimin e gjaqeve i Kosovës dhe instituti albanologjik iniciative te cilën do ta përkrahnim edhe ne shtonte Beqiri.Për dallim nga ky i pari kryetari qe shprehur me racional dhe jo indiferent ( se paku kështu reflektonte ). Ndërkaq për fushe veprimtarinë humane te Anton Cettes zotëri Ismet Beqiri disi ne mënyrë emocionale u shpreh : ,, Ai ka qene drita shpirtërore e jona ne ato kohe krizash  Antoni me aktin kombëtar te pajtimit te gjaqeve na obligon qe ne tja ngremë një shtatore e me këtë tja japim vendin e merituar ne historinë e Kosovës. Populli thoshte faji është jetim kurse poeti do te shprehej : ,, laviret rriten nen hijen e virgjëreshave )
Harresa ndaj Antonit e demton kulturën e popullit tonë
Lidhur me këtë patëm biseduar edhe me kryetarin e këshillit për pajtimin e gjaqeve te Kosovës dr. Kajtaz Rrecaj qe sipas tij me 26 shtator 2005 ja kishte dërguar një kërkesë me shkrim kryetarit te komunës se Prishtinës për vendosjen e shtatores se Anton Cettes ne oborrin e institutit albanologjik si dhe sigurimin e fondeve për këtë qellim. Dr. Kajtaz RRecaj thoshte se këtë akt e kame bere sepse çdo gjë qe mund te harrohet për Anton Cetten e dëmton kulturën e popullit tone nga shkaku se nuk kemi ofruar njohuri te mjaftueshme për personalitetin e tij. Ai ka qene një ,, apostull i kulturës shqiptare dhe një profet qe ka mundur ti parashikoi rrjedhat e zhvillimeve politike te kohës. Populli ynë duhet te jete krenar qe e pati dhe qe e nxori nga gjiri i vet. Ai përveç se shkencëtar dha edhe disa prova tjera jetësore e historike por kishte një virtyt te veçanet ai dinte te donte dhe te shkrihej për popullin e vet.
Anton Çetta dinte ta vëllazëronte popullin jo ta thyente
Edhe Mehmet Rukiqi mendon se shtatorja e Anton Cettes e ka vendin para institutit albanologjik aty ku ai e shkriu jetën për mese gjysme shekulli duke i kontribuar folklorit, etnologjisë, arsimit dhe shkencave albanologjike ne përgjithësi. Ai është njeri nder themeluesit e këtij instituti andaj meriton sepse ishte i gjithë popullit thotë Mehmet Rukiqi. Po sipas tij profesor ANTON Cetta ishte njeri qe dinte ta vëllazëronte popullin e jo ta thyente andaj me gjithë forcën time shpirtërore them se ai meriton qe ti vendoset shtatorja para institutit albanologjik. Ndërsa për fjalët qe qarkullojnë ne lidhje me titujt e tij shkencor ato nuk kane vend për mua thotë Mehmet Rukiqi. Sepse ANTON Cetta ka qene ,, doktori i doktorëve te shkencave Ai përveç dijes shkencore ka ditur ta dojë , dhe ta çmoj, popullin e vet dhe te shkrihej për te. Te gjithë janë te gatshëm te bëhen orator kur flasin për veprën e Anton Cettes por te gjithë hezitojnë te veprojnë për tju ngritur kësaj figure kombëtare një shtatore.

----------


## MARGUS

Fegi !
Injoranca nuk ka KUJTESE ,ka vetem instikt , si kafsha!!!

----------


## fegi

Anton Qetta (1920-1995).Folklorist,profesor,veprimtar shoqeror.

Lindi ne Gjakove.ndoqi Liceun Kombtare(franqez) te Korqes,dhe me pas Liceun Klasike ne Milano(Itali).Me 1941 neounse e me pas mesuese ne gjimnazin e Prizrenit.Pas mbarimit te Luftes II botrore ndoqi studimet e larta per romanistike dheu diplomua ne Universitetin e Beogradit(1950).
Punoi si asistent ne Seminarin e Albanologjise ne Beograd.
Me 1960 filloi punen ne Fakultetin Filozofike te porsahapur ne Prishtine,ku per disa vjet ligjeroi lenden Letersi e vjeter shqipe.Prej v.1967 Bashkpuntor shkencor ne Institutin Albanologjik te Prishtines ku per nje kohe drejtpi degen e folklorit.
Punen per folklorin e kishte filluar me 1953,si bashkautor ne vellimin "Kenge popullore shqiptare te Kosoves e Metohise"
Ne iap ai iu perkushtua tersishte punes per mbledhjen,studimin dhe botimin e folklorit te Kosoves.Jan botuar nje varg librash me lende folklorikete pergaditur prej ti:"Tregime popullore nga Drenica" (1963); "Proze popullore nga Drenica I,II" (1972),ribotuar 1978,1990) "Nga Folklori Yne"(I,1983,II,1990;III,1995;IV,2000;V,2001)eshte bashkautor ne pergaditjen e vellimeve "Peralla"(I,1979;II,1982) "Ballada dhe Lexhenda"(1974) "Anekdota popullore"(I 1987 II,1988)"Kenge dasma"(I 1980;II,1984"Kenge kreshnike"(I 1974; III 1993)"Vajtime gjama dhe elegji"(1987)Ka botuar nje varge artikujsh ne shtypin shkencor dhe ne permbledhjen "Kerkime folklorike"(1981),ku ka dhene ndihmesa per ndriqimin e problemeve qe kane te bejne me klasifikimin e prozese popullore shqiptare ,me baladat shqiptare,me kallezimin alegorike,me lexhendat per Skenderbeun,me kenget historike etj.
Ka bere studime per figurate te shquara te shkences shqiptare,per krijuse popullor dhe per aferite e dallimet midis folklorite shqiptar dhe atij te popujve te tjere.Ka shkruar edhe poezi per femije,qe i permblodhi ne vellimin "Ne prehere te gjyshes"(1958).Anton.Q. kaqene Udheheqes i Levizjes gjithpopullore te pajtimit te gjaqeve.

----------


## fegi

Anton Qetta..
ME GJERSISHTE..
Linku....http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sourc...c07JxQQNaHdshA

----------


## fegi

http://www.youtube.com/v/mtMe1P8DNio




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqylX...eature=related

----------


## fegi

Çetta, heroi i kombit
Publikuar: E enjte 25 Nëntore 2010, 
Anton Çetta pa dyshim se përfaqëson njërin nga personalitetet më të rëndësishme të jetës sonë politike e kulturore të gjysmës së dytë të shekullit të kaluar. Kontributi i tij në mbledhjen e pasurisë gojore shqiptare e bëri të pavdekshme këtë pasuri folklorike, duke e përcjellë atë te brezat e ditëve të sotme. Kurse Pajtimi i gjaqeve dhe ngatërresave në dekadën e fundit të shekullit të kaluar e ka shndërruar Çettën në heroin e popullit tonë. Kështu është thënë të enjten në sesionin shkencor kushtuar 90- vjetorit lindjes dhe 15 vjetorin e vdekjes së këtij personaliteti markant të kulturës sonë të organizuar nga Instituti Albanologjik i Prishtinës - Dega e Folklorit, ku Çetta për dekada të tëra ishte pjesë e tij. Studiues të veprës së Çettës me kumtesat e tyre të prezantuara në këtë sesion hodhën dritë më shumë rreth veprës së këtij folkloristi të shquar. Duke hapur punimet e sesionit, drejtori i IAP-së, Hysen Matoshi, është shprehur se në këtë përvjetor do të hidhet më shumë dritë shkencore e dokumentare për veprën e Anton Çettës, veçmas kontributi të tij në çrrënjosjen e vëllavrasjeve në aksionin e Pajtimeve të gjaqeve. Është vështirë të gjesh një njeri tjetër si ai, që ti bënte të ndihen njëlloj palët e hasmëruara, ta ndajnë bashkë dhimbjen për jetët e çuara dëm në vëllavrasje, ka thënë Matoshi, duke shtuar se si rezultat i kësaj veprimtarie fisnike janë shpëtuar shumë jetë. Ndërsa studiuesi Zymer Neziri në kumtesën e tij Kontributi i Anton Çettës në mbledhjen e Eposit të Kreshnikëve në Krahinën e Rugovës ka veçuar kontributin e tij në mbledhjen e pasurisë gojore të Krahinës së Rugovës, veçmas Eposit të Kreshnikëve. Sipas Nezirit, Antoni Çetta në një ekspeditë të vitit 1975 në Rugovë kishte punuar me shumë lahutarë të kësaj ane, duke incizuar 19 këngë kreshnike, ndërsa ai kishte mbledhur edhe disa njësi proze të cilat i botoi në bleun I të libri Nga folklori ynë më 1983. Ndërsa ka potencuar se paqartësi në botimet e IAP-së për këngët e kreshnikëve, lidhur me këngët e mbledhur nga Çetta, duke kërkuar zgjidhje në këtë. Dega e Folklorit të marrë përsipër detyrimin për ti deshifruar këngët e mbledhura nga Anton Çetta në Rugovë dhe për të përgatitur një vëllim për shtyp, ka thënë ai. Ndërsa historiani Lush Culaj në kumtesën e tij Të dhënat për prejardhjen mirditore të Anton Çettës, gjenezën e familje së tij e nxjerrë nga Fani i Mirditës, përkatësisht nga fshati Xhuxhë. Sipas Culajt, gjyshi i Anton Çettës, Mark Çetta, dhe babai i tij Lazri kanë lindur në Fanë të Mirditës. Babi i Antonit Lazri kishte lindur në Mirditë më 1 shkurt të vitit 1895, ishte martuar dy herë. Herën e parë me Agen nga Gjakova, e cila vdiq e re dhe la dy fëmijë, Antonin dhe një vajzë dhe për së dyti me një bijë të fisit të Vlashajve të Durrësit me të cilën pati një djalë, Benjaminin, i cili, sipas Culajt, jeton ende sot në Durrës. Larëz Çetta, i ati i Antonit, lindi në Mirditë dhe këtë e rezulton edhe një kopje e pasaportës së tij, që e posedon i biri i tij Benjamini në Durrës, ka thënë Lush Culaj në kumtesën e tij për prejardhje e familjes Çetta.

----------


## urtesia

A vazhdon akoma ? ? ?

----------


## optimus.prime

dikur i kam pas te tri volumet, por jane djege ne lufte se bashku me shtepine...eshte kryeveper e folklorit drenicas...

----------


## Kreksi

Para luftes  i porosita dy volumet dhe i kam ne biblio..ate te tretin sme kujtohet...nuk e di sa here i kam lexua  ne realitet lexohet si bibla...sa her te merr malli..;

----------


## Kreksi

PROZA E ZGJEDHUR E DRENICËS

nga Anton Qetta


DJALOSHI ME SHPATEN DHE HELMETEN MAGJIKE

Kishin qenë njëherë katër vllëzër.

Prindërit i kishin pasur ende gjallë! Babai i tyre kishte kursye pakë ari tërë jetën përë djemt, qe tiu lere trashigim pakë pasuri.
Një ditë plaku vendosi që tua ndaj djemve pasurin sa ishte gjallë...

E thirri më te madhin dhe i tha:
- Biro, une po vdes, jam plakur! Fol, ai do njëqind dukat të korrupcionit apo një të fituar më njersë?
- Po i due qato njëqindë të korruptueme, - ia kthen i biri.
Plaku ja dha njiqind dukatë të fituar nga korrupcioni.
E thirri pastaj djalin e dytë ei tha edhe atij: a po i don qeto njëqind dukat të korupcionit apo një dukat të fituar më ndjersë, biro?
- Po i dua njëqind dukat të korrupcionit, i tha edhe i dyti...

Ja dha edhe atij njëqind lira të korrrupcionit.
- Kur i erdhi radha më të voglit plaku e pyeti edhe ate se a po i don 100 dukatë të korrupcionit apo një të fituar me njersë...
- Une po e dua një të fituar më ndjers,- i tha më i vogli.
Plaku ia zgjati vetëm një dukatë ei tha:
- Shiqo biro se ç'ka po të thëm: kur t'jeshë më s'ngushti , shko tek aj dollapi pas derës së oborrit dhe do gjëjsh aty diqka.
Nuke vonoj shumë e plaku ju vdiç e vorrosën.
Ditë pas ditësh u përhap lajmi se në një qytet aty afër kishte arritur një bukuroshe e rrallë!

Vetëm Zoti kishte ditur ta fali ashtu...
Kishte dal shpallja se: "kush don me ia parë vetëm gishtin e dores hyrja kushton 100 dukat" !
Për të parë tërë trupin e saj s'kishte askush pasuni aqë të madhe...
Nga të katër anët u quen populli t'ia shofin vetëm se gishtin e dorës asaj bukuroshës.

Edhe ata dy vllëzrit që i kishin marrur trashëgim nga i ati, njëqind dukatë secili, shkuan e i dhan, vetëm që t'ia shofin gishtin e dorës asaj bukuroshes !

E kryen këte deshirë dhe u kthyen në shtëpi.

Ndërsa vllau i tyre i vogli pra, vervitej në oborr të shtëpis, i merzitur shumë se aj s'kishte mundësi kurrë, vetëm më një monedh ari s'lejonin të futesh as në qytetë.
"Hajt -thot me veti - t'ia hedhi një sy, mbas qasaj dere në dollapë -si i kishte thën plaku.
Kur shkoi, e gjeti aty n'at dollapë një helmetë të vjetër.
E vuri mbi kokë e shkoj...

Shkon e i thotë nënës:
- Nënë, kam uri, ma jepë pak bukë!
- Mirë more biri nënës, po unë s'po të shof fare, ku je m'shefur ti?
- Qe oj nënë ku jam këtu para teje, mos je qorrua ..?
- S'po të shof biro, ku je?
Kur e hoqi helmeten, qeshi e ëma.

Kështu që djali e kuptoj se, më këtë helmetë njeriu s'dukej fare!- e kërceu nga gëzimi e tha:
- Sa jam i lumtur n'këtë ditë!
Ngrëni pakë ushqimë në shtëpi dhe shkoj drejt e në qytet, si vllëzërit e tij, me pa bukuroshen e dheut.

Para hyrjes së dhomës së bukuroshës, ishte tollovi e madhe !
Ky djaloshi kishte vue helmeten dhe ngjitet perpjet shkallve duke i shtyer njerëzit me gjoks e me brryla dhe u fut brenda në dhomën e saj derisa ajo nga dritarja ua tregonte shikuesve vetëm gishtin e dorës...

Kur mbaroj koha përë publikun, njerëzit filluan të shpërndahën dhe bukuroshja u largua nga dritarja dhe ulët të pushojë në karrikë.
Përë një çastë, pa e vrejtur bukuroshja, djaloshi e hoçi helmetën nga koka ...

Kur e pa bukuroshja e dheut u habitë !
- Po ti, nga hyre këtu?
- Hyra për dere...
- N'këtë dhom s'kan mundur te hyje ende as pasanikët më të mëdhenjë, as tregtarë se s'kan pasur para të mjaftueshme, po ti si hyre?
- Unë kam shumë dukat !
- Ku e ke?
- Qe, e kam këte helmetë !- dhe e qiti n'krye e s'po duket më !
Pastaj e hoçi prap dhe po dukej.
- Ma jep njëhere ta shofë?
-Jo, vetëm nese ma jep besën që do martohesh më mua.

Bukuroshja u kujtua një qast dhe ia ktheu djaloshit:
- Besa të qoftë!- i tha bukuroshja dhe ky ia dha helmeten.
Ajo e mori helmeten dhe e vuri n'krye...

Djaloshi tani se shifte fare se ku gjindej bukuroshja !
Kur e degjoj pasë pake kohe zërin e saj:
- Roje! Kapne këtë njeri që është futur në dhomen time pa leje, hidheni jashtë !
Kur hyni roja e panë, e rrafën pak dhe e hudhen përjashta.

Kështuqë e hupi djaloshi helmeten dhe u kthye në shtëpi i brengosur shumë, me kokë t'ulur...

Ishte merzitur shumë por s'kishte q'të bënte tjetër...

I ra ndërmendë se në dollapë kishte pasur edhe diçka tjetër.

Shkoj e gjeti aty në dollapë një vazë të mbyllur më dyllë!
Kur e hapi nga vaza dilnin plotë monedha dukati !
Prap e mbylli vazen. ..
Sa herë e çelte vazën u bënte grumbulli më dukat para këmbëve të tij !
"- Sa i lumtur që jam sotë-thoshte me vete..!

Pa e provue edhe njëhere me hy tek ajo bukuroshja sé-lâ !"

Grumbulloj monedha ari sa mujti ti barti dhe shkoj drejt në qytet tek bukuroshja...

- Sa para kushton përë të parë hyrin në dhomen esajë?- i pyti rojen.
- Hajt, more djalë, se s'ka pasanik as tregtar në këto anë që mund të paguaj një sasi ari për të hyr deri tek ajo, ik andej !
- Sa dukat kushton, - nguli këmbë djaloshi.

Mbasi ashtu po don ta shofish duhet të paguash kaqë dukatë dhe djaloshi ua jep sa i kan kerkuar dhe hyn në dhom t' bukuroshes për s'dyti herë.

Mirëpo bukuroshja po e njef mënjëherë posa hyri !
I thot:
- Si hyre ti prapë këtu?
- Unë kam mjaftë dukat, të mbuloj si te duash!
- Ku e ke dukatin ?
- E kam një gjësendë me veti që më furnizon me dukat sipas nevojes.
Po desha e mbushi këtë dhomë plotë dukatë !
- Dua me pa me syt e mi, se s'po të besoj !
- Djaloshi e nxori nga gjoksi vazën dhe ia çeli grykën, e mënjëherë u ba tûba më dukat.

Kur e pa vajza e bukur dhomen e mbushur më dukatë i tha:
- Mbylle se po martohëm mënjëhere me ty!
- Kurrësesi - ia ktheu djaloshi !

Mirëpo dalëngadalë duke folur, vajza e merrë më t' mirë djaloshin dhe e bind më në fund e ky i'a jep vazen magjike.
Kur ia mori vazën ajo shkoj tek dollapi dhe e vuri helmeten në kokë, e djaloshi më se shifte.

Ajo lëshoj një klithje dhe mënjëherë erdhi roja e rrafën prapë dhe e hudhen përjashta.

Iku djali e u kthye prapë në shtëpi ashtu i merzitur shumë veç sa se lan mendët.

Vëndosi që përë herë të fundit të shofi se, mos ka edhe diçka tjetër në dollap.

Kur shkon e hapi dollapin dhe mbrënda e gjeti një shpatë të shkurtë.

E kapi dhe e nxori shpatën më shpejtësi...
Mbrenda nga melli i shpatës doli një zë.
Nga frika njëherë e mbylli por e nxori prapë shpatën dhe prap u ndegjua i njëjti zë...
"Fol, ç'ka deshiron, ç'ka deshiron"?

- Po dua të më lëshoni në dhomen e bukuroshës, n'këtë qastë në këtë qytet !

Pa pritmas një fuqi e padukshme e lëshoj djaloshin në mes të dhomës së bukuroshës.

Kur e pa ajo prapë djaloshin në dhomë i tha:
- Po si hyre prap ti këtu?
- Për Zotin, me s'të tregoj kurrë - ia kthei djaloshi.
- Tregom se, nesër do martohëmi, besen po ta japi !

Më në fund djaloshi bindet dhe ia tregon shpaten.
Ai e nxori shpaten nga melli dhe u degjua një zë.
Bukuroshja u largua nga frika...
Ky e mbylli prapë shpaten dhe i tha asaj: e shef, unë bëj çka dua më këtë shpatë.

- Ma jep njëhere ta shofi, i tha vajaza, -se, neser ti do jesh i imi- dhe kështu ajo prapë e mashtroi, ia morri mendët djaloshit.

Ia dha shpaten bukuroshes.

Kur e mori ajo në dorë shpaten dhe e hapi, u ndegjue zëri që dilte nga melli i shpates duke peshperitur...:
"...fol, ç'kerkon nga une" ?

Bukuroshja mënihere i pergjigjet: "dua që të kapni këtë njéri dhe tâ lshoni diku në një ishull të largët, që mos ta shofi kurrë me sy" !

Një fuqi e madhe e padukshme e mbështjelli djaloshin dhe e lshoj në mes të një ishulli, largë tokës.

Kur i fshini syet djali pa se ishte mjedis deti në një ishull të vetmuar.
Nga merzia veq q'ka se lan mendët e kresë.
Dikur u untue fortë, s'kishte ngrën ca ditë.

Duke shetitur bregut të detit i shef se, aty kishte fiqa.
Ia nis e po han fiqa, derisa u ngie.

Kur pushoj pak, vrejti se po i dalin brinat nga koka !
Lëshoj klithje të tmerrëshme por s'kishte njéri aty fare qe ti dali në ndihmë.
- I mjeri une se ç'më gjeti !
"Tani u bëra edhe me brina...si t'ia bëj hallit?
Si të kthehëm në shtëpi keshtu?
Tërë bota do qeshi më më mua "!.....

Duke hecur kështu, arriti në skajin tjetër të ishullit dhe mengjesi e zgjoj aty djaloshin duke u rrezitur.

I uritur prapë s'kishte tjetër të ngreje aty pos fiqa.
I'a nisi dhe po han fiqa.
Kur vrejti pas ni kohe se po i bien brinat !

U gëzue shumë pa masë që u shkarkue nga një dertë i madh.
E mbushi pastaj një gjep plotë fiqa që i binin brinat pastaj kthehet edhe në jug te ishullit edhe aty e mbushi një gjep me fiqa që ti hjekin brinat..

U afrua buz detit duke thirrur ndihmë.
Dikur, kah mbramja peshkatarët e hetojn dhe e qesin në tokë në tjetren anë.

Kështu i lodhur e plotë mllëf hecte ashtu pa da, tërë ditën, derisa mbërrijti më në fund në qytetin e bukuroshës.
Aty në at qytet fiqat ishin tepër të rrallë.

Mori djaloshi një shportë të vogël dhe shkon kah dera e bukuroshes e po thrret: qe ketu fiqa të ëmbël si mjalti, fiqa të ëmbël !
Bukuroshja i thotë sherbtorës së vetë: "shko merrmi nja gjashtë fiqa", -dhe ajo shpejt zbret shkallëve dhe e ia sjelli fiqat vajzës së bukur.

Më vonë pas do ditësh, kishte dal lajmi se, bukuroshja po kërkonte doktorr për tu sheruar nga një smundje e pasherueshme.
Thonin se ajo dergjej në shtrat dhe askushi se dinte që asaj i kishin dalur brinat.

Kështu që më shpres se doktorret do t'ia heqin brinat se, ajo kishte shpenzuar tërë pasurin qe e kishte fituar nga populli i mjerë vetem se per tu munduar ti heqi brinat por pa sukses.

Djaloshi kishte mësuar që më nuk i kishte ngelur bukuroshës as një dukat dhe një ditë çohet e kalon prap para deres së bukuroshes duke thirrur: "shërojmë ç'do smundje, sherojmë ç'do smundje "!
Bukuroshja i thotë sherbëtores së vetë: "shpejt me ma sjellni kjëtë doktorr këtu".
Pas pakë hyri djaloshi i veshun si doktorr në dhomë të bukuroshes dhe e pa ashtu si më keqë, se fiqat kishin kryer punën si e priste, bukuroshes i kishin dalur brinat ne krye..

Ajo se njihte fare djaloshin, e kishte hallin tek brinat që i rëndonin kokën dhe i thot:
- Doktorr, a mundesh të mi hjekish brinat a jo ? - e pyeti vajza.
- Po, por duhet të te pres këtu në dhomën tënde pa dalur fare, së paku tridhjet ditë, se duhet me i lyer brinar disa herë në ditë.

Ajo pranon dhe kështu djali mori guxim e i thotë:
- Vetëm me një kushtë, pra: Nese më pranon për burrin tuaj ?

Mbasi ajo kishte tepër nevoj i thot:
- Po, ta dha besen se si të më bien brinat në tokë, ne kemi me u martua, kështu e lidhen kushtin.
- Bukuroshe, a po më njef se kush jam unë apo jo ?- ia bëri djali.
-Jo!- ia ktheu ajo.
- Po sikur te thoja se, unë jam ai djali qe ti më ke marrur helmeten, më ke marrur vazen dhe shpaten magjike, ç'ka thue ti ?
- Pa të marrur për burrë se la, i thotë vajza, ta dhash besen.

Mbasi kishin jetuar një muaj së bashku të mbyllur në një dhomë, bukuroshja u mësua dhe më s'donte ta largonte djalin prej veti.

Kur e pa djali se ajo tani ishte dashuruar në të i'a dha fiqat që i hiqen brinat.
Posa i ngreni fiqat, bukuroshja e shkundi kokën dhe brinat i ran në tokë !

Të nesërmen, qe te dy të rinjët u martuan dhe kaluan një jetë të lumtur së bashku sa ishin gjallë.

----------

